# When black?



## tyson (Feb 22, 2004)

Hello. I have a Rhombeus of the peru of 16 has the red eye and is grey on the body and a little red on the belly. To that dimension it becomes black?


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

dude you triple posted


----------



## tyson (Feb 22, 2004)

Hello. I have a Rhombeus of the peru of 6".It has the red eye and is grey on the body and a little red on the belly. To that dimension it becomes black?


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

wow that a record lol 3 posts


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

looks more like 4 to me...


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

calm down people, im sure it was an accident. your question is confusing, could you please rephrase it.
wes


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

henry 79 said:


> dude you triple posted
> [snapback]1081872[/snapback]​


Actually he quad posted... But I added the pic from one of his post. Maybe that can help you guys out.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

It will turn darker with age. When you use dark gravel in your tank he will turn dark faster







If that was what you want to know


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

yep, get some black gravel or black sand and it should turn all black


----------



## myles (Feb 27, 2005)

yeha without dark gravel u could have a light colored rhom forever, iv seen huge ones in tanks with light gravel that stay white, imo sometimes i think they can look really kool that way 2 tho :nod:


----------



## evermore (Oct 7, 2003)

for some reason i think that is sanchezi ?


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

looks like an altuvei to me.


----------



## tyson (Feb 22, 2004)

Excuse me.The pc don't work good. I buy it by sharkaquariumfor rhombeus of peru'.It'isn't?


----------



## Amfodraminos (Apr 18, 2005)

No.It is red diamond.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Amfodraminos said:


> No.It is red diamond.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is a red diamond rhom? Lately everyone is calling rhoms gold diamond, blue diamond and now even red diamonds. These names are all just made up by sellers so they probably sell their rhoms faster than normal. Rhoms are just rhoms imo, only some have other color accents


----------



## tyson (Feb 22, 2004)

is'it a rhombeus?


----------

